# FR: helps them by building them a house



## anna_1043

Prenez l'emission "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" par example, il aide les familles méritantes par leur construire une nouvelle maison.

Is this the correct place for leur, or should it be construire leur une nouvelle maison?


Thanks


----------



## TitTornade

It is almost correct :
il aide les familles méritantes *pour* leur construire une nouvelle maison.
or
il aide les familles méritantes *en* leur construi*sant* une nouvelle maison.


----------



## itka

TitTornade said:


> It is almost correct :
> il aide les familles méritantes *pour* leur construire une nouvelle maison.
> or
> il aide les familles méritantes *en* leur construi*sant* une nouvelle maison.


Euh... non, TitTornade, ta première traduction n'est pas juste. Il ne les aide pas* pour* leur construire une maison (but) mais il les aide *en* leur construis*ant* une maison (manière).


----------



## anna_1043

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## johndot

L’émission, elle, aide les familles… n’est-ce pas ?


----------



## TitTornade

euh... ma première traduction est fausse parce que ce n'est pas le but de l'émission ou elle est fausse dans sa construction ? 

c'est vrai qu'en relisant : j'aurais plutôt dit quelque chose comme
"il aide les familles méritantes *pour* qu'elles construisent une nouvelle maison."
ou peut-être
"il aide les familles méritantes *à se* construire une nouvelle maison."


----------



## itka

J'ai dit "fausse" par rapport à la phrase d'anna_1043 :"...*par* leur construire une nouvelle maison".
J'ai supposé qu'elle voulait dire "en leur construisant" et non "pour leur construire".
Ce n'est pas ce que vous comprenez ?


----------



## TitTornade

en fait, ce n'est pas évident... sans connaître l'émission.

Si le but but de l'émission est de fabriquer une maison pour des gens, c'est "en leur construisant" qui convient.
Si le but est d'aider les gens à construire une maison, c'est "pour leur construire" ou plutôt "*à se* construire" ou alors "*pour* qu'elles construisent " qui conviennent.

Je me trompe ?


----------



## bloomiegirl

TitTornade said:


> en fait, ce n'est pas évident... sans connaître l'émission.
> 
> Si le but but de l'émission est de fabriquer une maison pour des gens, c'est "en leur construisant" qui convient. [...]


Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## marget

Getting back to  the initial question, referring to "l'émission", should we say say "elle" since l'émission is feminine?


----------



## johndot

Thankyou, marget; I asked that question in post #5!


----------



## TitTornade

oui...
"elle aide les familles méritantes en leur construisant une nouvelle maison"


----------



## cocottelabroue

Je serais plus portée à dire _Ils aident_ puisque ce n'est pas l'émission qui aide, mais plutôt les gens à l'émission. On pourrait aussi dire _Il aide_ si on parlait de Ty Pennington, l'animatuer.  Mais il faudrait pouvoir s'y référer dans une phrase précédente.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec cocottelabroue. Ce n'est pas l'émission qui aide, c'est toute l'équipe. 

Autre option : _L'émission_ _a pour but de venir en aide aux familles méritantes..._

En passant, j'ai découvert que le titre français de l'émission est _Les maçons du coeur_, alors qu'au Québec il a été traduit par _Les Anges de la rénovation_. 



> Une équipe de 5 architectes, charpentiers et décorateurs sélectionne parmi les vidéos de candidatures les familles qu'elle estime les plus méritantes et décide d'aller les rencontrer pour remettre leur habitation à neuf en une semaine chrono. La famille est prévenue au dernier moment de l'arrivée de l'équipe et, après avoir fait ses bagages, est envoyée une semaine en vacances. Le temps pour l'équipe de revoir complètement l'architecture, l'organisation et la décoration de la maison et de l'extérieur. *Source*


----------



## johndot

Merci à tous d’avoir répondu à ma question (post #5) en disant que le pronom _il_ devrait s’accorder à son antécédent qui, dans le post d’origine, est l’    « émission » !
 
Ou je me trompe ?


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour à tous.
Il y a des gens qui voient des anglicismes partout.
Mais la phrase "par leur construire une nouvelle maison" a peut-être été influencée par l'espagnol, non?
La construction espagnole "por + infinitif" ne peut pas être rendue en français au moyen de "par + infinitif", qui n'existe pas.


----------



## geostan

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Il y a des gens qui voient des anglicismes partout.
> Mais la phrase "par leur construire une nouvelle maison" a peut-être été influencée par l'espagnol, non?
> La construction espagnole "por + infinitif" ne peut pas être rendue en français au moyen de "par + infinitif", qui n'existe pas.



Mais si, ça existe, mais seulement après les verbes _commencer_ et _finir_.
En ce qui concerne la possibilité que l'expression fautive remonte à l'espagnol, j'en doute. Je crois bien que dans ce cas, c'est un anglicisme.


----------



## itka

> Il y a des gens qui voient des anglicismes partout.


Ben oui, Fred. Surtout quand la personne qui parle est de langue maternelle anglaise...


----------

